# Burton Cartel EST Limited edition 2013 - has anyone tried them?



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the cartel limited est w/ hinge on my CX 164. They're a great all mountain binding, responsive and comfortable. More cushion and a little less damp than the diode est but still more on the all mountain side of things and a good match for the CX. 

They would probably work ok for a stiffer park board but I would tend to go with the malavitas for a dedicated park setup, or perhaps even something softer for the flex of the superhero.

I also have the reflex cartels from last year. The limiteds have more responsive straps and a better board feel but I'm not sure I would switch them out if I didn't need them on a different board. The highback is also different but can't really say it feels much different.

Just for reference I run the burton freestyle bindings on my rome mod, which is my park setup. Even as an entry level binding I feel the match the board better than my Co2 or cartel reflex bindings.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

there are a couple of long threads on the limiteds on here. have a look a couple of pages back.

short answer: yes, the limiteds are awesome. You get get all the lightweight goodness of the genesis without the techy highback (which doesn't do much imo).

btw the est limited's don't have the genesis straps. Get the reflex version for sure


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

^The est cartel limiteds have the react strap which has a slightly different covering than the genisis and diode but it is essentially the same strap. But yes, a great strap, although not my favorite for park.


----------



## jbang72 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks!! I went back and read some good comments. Northeast is getting hit by Nemo... can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Are the Limited Editions different than Restricted? Never heard of limited editions.


----------



## jbang72 (Jan 28, 2013)

Limited has the hinge of mala and gen. 
Cartel EST Limited Snowboard Binding | Burton Snowboards


----------

